# Employment Advice



## Ross_and_Fiona (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Just recently joined the forum so this is our first post….

My wife and I are hoping to move to Spain over the coming months and looking for some employment advice.

We are focusing our search on the coastal areas of Andalusia, Murcia, Valencia and Cataluna.

I have been working as an electrical designer/draughtsman (8+ years experience) so looking to contact Engineering companies and/or agencies (oil and gas, renewables or utilities) based in these areas.

I am in Spain at the end of April so really keen to set up meetings with relevant companies/agents. Searching online is sending me in circles so really grateful for any advice from the forum.

Thank you,

Ross & Fiona


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Ross_and_Fiona said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just recently joined the forum so this is our first post….
> 
> ...


Presumably you are searching on line in spanish?? If not you probably should and then send your CV to the appropriate companies. If you are already in that line of work, are you able to find what companies have offices in Spain??

Failing that, when you are over in April, see if you can find any relevant companies and simply knock on their door???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Ross_and_Fiona said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just recently joined the forum so this is our first post….
> 
> ...


:welcome:

I know lots of women here whose OHs work in Oil & Gas - ALL work offshore - as in, not in Spain - & for non-Spanish companies

Some are sadly likely to be leaving because work is drying up, & they can't survive in Spain without an income. 

As Jo says - try googling in Spanish :fingerscrossed:


----------



## melissaspain (Feb 18, 2016)

Hello Ross & Fiona,

I also had to look for a job in Spain and found one quite fast (after 3 month searching). I have been very lucky I know but if you want some tips to find a job in Spain, look at this article I wrote based upon my personnal experience /SNIP/

All the best,

Melissa


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

melissaspain said:


> Hello Ross & Fiona,
> 
> I also had to look for a job in Spain and found one quite fast (after 3 month searching). I have been very lucky I know but if you want some tips to find a job in Spain, /SNIP/
> I hope this will help you!
> ...


So...did your job come with a permanent contract? If I remember your post correctly, you're teaching English?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Ross_and_Fiona said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just recently joined the forum so this is our first post….
> 
> ...


Of course chances of employment depend on where you want to be and what you do. If someone tells you finding a job was pretty easy ask them what they are doing, where they are working and what the pay and conditions are like!
The 2 main oil companies are Repsol and Cepsa, but both websites say there are no vacencies atm which even for the unemployment situation that we have here currently is strange when you think these are huge companies employing receptionists to lawyers to engineers if all types.
Try Googling renewable industries Spain and I found this one...
https://www.oilandgasjobsearch.com/Oil-and-Gas-Jobs/All-Oil-and-Gas-Jobs/Spain
You don't say if you speak Spanish. A few people on the forum have said that they've got jobs without speaking Spanish, but I still think it's difficult apart from in the catering and hotel trade


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Being a native English speaker can help to open doors as Pesky says. Couple it with other skill sets, the right location and a lot of luck and you never know. It's what happened to me. I know I'm not anything special, my Catalan and Spanish aren't perfect, nor do I have a USP, but also I know that not everybody can do my job, I have qualifications and experience, and the all important English. I work on overseas construction projects and the lingua franca is English. But I wouldn't be able to survive in my office without any Spanish or Catalan, all my colleagues are from here and most only speak basic English, which is why they hired me. 

Coincidentally, there are electrical engineers where I work. I don't think they're hiring, but if you send me a private message (you have to post 5 times before you can send/receive private messages) I'll give you the company name and contact details.


----------



## Leper (May 12, 2010)

Let's not lure Ross and Fiona into a false sense of security. The unemployment situation in Spain is dire and if there is ever any recovery of the financial situation there it will be glacial.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

Leper said:


> Let's not lure Ross and Fiona into a false sense of security. The unemployment situation in Spain is dire and if there is ever any recovery of the financial situation there it will be glacial.


Absolutely. I'm not sure which part of Spain you are in or what job you have but I know it's desperate in a lot of areas. As I said, you need to be lucky, but if you're the right person in the right place at the right time.... The poster doesn't seem like a numpty, He seems to be doing his homework properly. Spain is a big country, some areas are still affected more than others. Where I live unemployment is much lower than other places. Im sure he's figuring out where the best place will be.

I'm no statistician but I'm not sure the unemployment figures are very reliable anyway. The number of people who are officially unemployed but work on the black must have an affect. Likewise the number of people living here under the radar. Perhaps they cancel each other out, who knows. I only know this area and it's okay.


----------



## Ross_and_Fiona (Mar 28, 2016)

*Employment Advice - Spain*

Hi all, Thanks very much for all your responses - they are very helpful. 

Apologies for the delayed response, we're in the process of selling our flat so have been busy with viewings. 

I realise the employment situation is difficult but intend to give it my best shot. Im doing a lot of online research at the moment - so the company suggestions are good. I'll also be out for a visit late April so hoping to set up a few meeting with companies/agencies while im there. 

Thanks again

Ross


----------



## Ross_and_Fiona (Mar 28, 2016)

*Employment Advice - Spain*



Helenameva said:


> Being a native English speaker can help to open doors as Pesky says. Couple it with other skill sets, the right location and a lot of luck and you never know. It's what happened to me. I know I'm not anything special, my Catalan and Spanish aren't perfect, nor do I have a USP, but also I know that not everybody can do my job, I have qualifications and experience, and the all important English. I work on overseas construction projects and the lingua franca is English. But I wouldn't be able to survive in my office without any Spanish or Catalan, all my colleagues are from here and most only speak basic English, which is why they hired me.
> 
> Coincidentally, there are electrical engineers where I work. I don't think they're hiring, but if you send me a private message (you have to post 5 times before you can send/receive private messages) I'll give you the company name and contact details.


Would really appreciate the contact info , new to this so think i'll need increase my posts before i can get in touch.

Thanks

Ross


----------

